# RecipeDB - Passionate Blonde Booossszzz!!!



## FireRock (4/8/12)

Passionate Blonde Booossszzz!!!  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes 1.7kg Coopers LME is Mangrove Jacks Classic Dry Blonde Extract. OSG 1.048- FG 1.009. ABV 5.2%.S04 yeast is actually Salfale W34/70, dry lager yeast.This beer is fruity, the hops stand up strong.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    1 kg Generic DME - Light    1 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      12 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)    12 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    12 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 6.9 IBU   Efficiency 89%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## fraser_john (4/8/12)

Total IBU = 2.5? You might want to reconsider your hop schedule, an english ale won't be true to style in an APA either.


----------



## Screwtop (4/8/12)

fraser_john said:


> Total IBU = 2.5? You might want to reconsider your hop schedule, an english ale won't be true to style in an APA either.



From the brewers notes



> 1.7kg Coopers LME is Mangrove Jacks Classic Dry Blonde Extract.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/8/12)

Hop teabags? Wouldn't like to be paying for that. It would be cheaper buying half a pound from America.

Or 90g from site sponsor.

Next time grab some fresh Amarillo, those hops will really stand up nicely.


----------



## fraser_john (4/8/12)

Thanks screwy, I am having some browser user errors this morning, forgetting what the scroll bar does.....


----------



## Screwtop (4/8/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Hop teabags? Wouldn't like to be paying for that. It would be cheaper buying half a pound from America.
> 
> Or 90g from site sponsor.
> 
> Next time grab some fresh Amarillo, those hops will really stand up nicely.




Bloody lucky to get them where he lives :lol: Give him some time to learn, have a look at the joined date! he's givin it a red hot go.

Screwy


----------

